# How to grow from a one man operation



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

First rule of contracting, you dont do something for nothing. You negotiate your pay at the outset not at the end.

If you work for free whatever you get will most likely not live up to your expectations, then you will resent your brother.

Second rule: dont work for or with family. If you do, do it for free. See above.

I ignored these rules in the past. I was wrong. They are good rules.




Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrenchmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

FrankSmith said:


> All things come down to how much work you can produce in a year. That can be increased by:
> 
> 1-Improving systems
> 2-Adding equipment
> ...


Very insightful outline... Thank You!!

Must contribute something from the beginning. If I was able to develop sales and put to gather the equipment and manpower "with a strong need to maintain my brothers reputation and workmanship" Thats really it.

Thank You


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Sounds like your brother is used to working on his own, doing all the actual work himself. You are looking to grow and take on bigger jobs, and grow the company accordingly. Does your brother share this vision?

Sounds like all 3 of you need to sit down and make a plan, ultimately your brother is the one who has built the business to where it is, and has the most knowledge of the technical stuff and the actual business end of it, judging by his experience and time spent in business. His call at the end of the day. But if he welcomes the help, and wants to grow as well, time to plan it out. What will you do? large jobs such as additions/renovations, new houses? sounds like you will need to find workers or subs, and will probably need a competent project manager. 

Maybe your brother should be in the field managing a crew and dealing directly with the homeowner and the day to day running of the job, your wife does the bookkeeping and office work and whatever else her strength may be. Not sure what your role would be- right hand man for your brother? marketing? estimating? anyways all stuff to sit down and figure out. Make sure you all have the same goal and vision and make an actual plan, otherwise it will just go in circles and you will resent each other.

At the end of the day too you have to respect what your brother wants to do, he's the one whose been swinging the hammer, building a reputation for the last ten years. 

Growing bigger can have its headaches as well.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Take everyone's advice. There will be some quick, off the cuff remarks, but they aren't meant to be mean or demeaning. Construction is a trade of thick skinned individuals. Roll with it.

As far as joining your brother in his business. I mean no disrespect, but it would appear you have nothing to offer, to the business. Your wife can do the bookkeeping. That's great. That will save him about $2,500.00 per year. What do you bring to the table. 
This may sound harsh, but bookkeeping does not make money. It does not generate income. It is a necessity of business, but it does not bring money to the table. Someone has to be out there hammering nails to pay for bookkeeping.

I don't want to hear about, "One time I helped my dad frame a house." I'm talking about legitimate, what can you do on a daily basis, to generate income? Can you work on the job. You seem to want to do design work. I think you mentioned sales. Do you have enough experience to do sales? Since everyone likes your brother, are they going to be taken back when you show up for a sales call?

Also, why do you want to work for free? Do you have a job? Where will your income come from? If you do decide to work for free, how long will it last before you become irritated that your brother is making money off of you?

One last thing. Family business rarely works. It's great when it does, but I see alot fail. Not because of poor workmanship, but because of emotioins and feelings.


----------

